# الواقع لصناعة القواطع ( قواطيع الحمامات من مادة الـhpl compact sheei



## moeenzain (21 سبتمبر 2013)

توريد وتركيب قواطع قواطيع دورات المياه بكافة السماكات
توريد وتركيب خزائن النوادي الرياضية lockers
توةريد وتركيب اسطح المختبرات sloid surfaces
مرونة في تلبية المشاريع الكبيرة 
0533502333
0500018593


----------



## moeenzain (21 سبتمبر 2013)

في المملكة العربية السعودية - المصنع جدة
0126978589


----------



## modern reality (18 سبتمبر 2014)

السلاك عليكم 
ما هو المقصود باسم hpl ??
وهل يوجد سماكات اكبر من ١٣ ملم ؟؟؟


----------

